# Better everyday lens?



## slinger1317 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello guys, new to the forum here, and I've been dabbling with DSLR's for a few years.  Finally stepping up to the big leagues by purchasing a Nikon D90.  I already have a Nikkor 55-200 lens for close ups, but I am looking for an everyday lens that I will use 90% of the time.  I will be using it mostly for everyday type uses: vacations, birthdays, some sports.  My wife and I are expecting a baby in the fall, so a lot of pictures will be coming!

Anyway, I seem to keep coming back to a choice between the AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, or the prime AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G.  What should I do??

I have read great reviews about the low light capability of the 35mm, but I would also feel I have the entire range covered with the 18-55 as a complement to the 55-2000 I already have.  Will the 35 leave me with any gaps in my range??

I know both of these lenses will more than take care of my needs, I am just looking for some of the forum's thoughts on the pros and cons of each.

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2010)

If budget is limited and still want to get a quality lens, I will take a look at the 3rd party lenses as well.

i.e.

Sigma
18-50mm F2.8 EX DC Macro HSM
18-50mm F2.8 EX DC Macro HSM - Standard Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com


Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD Aspherical IF SP AF
AF17-50mm F/2.8 Di-II LD Aspherical (IF); Tamron USA, Inc.


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2010)

As for getting the 35mm F/1.8 lens or not, personally I will not replace the standard zoom lens with it.  I think if possible, get a standard zoom and then a fast prime.

If really tight in budget, get a not so fast standard zoom lens (i.e. the Nikon kit lens) together with a fast prime lens such as the 35mm F/1.8.

For indoor shots such as birthday party, a standard zoom lens is more useful.  And if decided to get the kit lens, you may also get a external flash that allow you bounce the light off the wall or ceiling.


----------



## rinzi (Mar 12, 2010)

The 50mm 1.4 is a great everyday lens that I've had on my D90 a lot more than my zooms especially since I currently have to walk everywhere I go.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 13, 2010)

Ever since I bought my 35mm 1.8, it hasn't been taken off the camera yet


----------



## Critina987 (Mar 13, 2010)

I recently started a new blog which includes tips for beginners as well as pictures from current photo shoots I have been on to illustrate these basic tricks to improve the look of the photograph. Please visit the site and let me know how I can improve. Your feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gian133 (Mar 13, 2010)

what about something like the sigma 28-70 2.8 Sigma | 28-70mm f/2.8 EX DG Autofocus Lens for Nikon AF | 549306

that would be a good range so you dont have to change lenses as much. unless you need the 18


----------



## cnutco (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go with the 18-55 first.  You will enjoy this the most when taking shots inside of the baby.  Then if you want the prime... I would go with the 35mm.  The 50mm just seems too much at times when on my d90.

Another great all around point and shoot lens is the 18-200 VR.


----------



## chris182 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go with the 28-70 2.8, its next on my list as I already have the 18-55 and the 35 1.8, I can say that since I bought the 35mm I have not put the 18-55 back on the camera, but would never have the 35mm replace the 18-55, its a good lens to have around. Good luck in your choice, but if you think you will be mixing sports in I dont think the 35mm will do the trick for ya,nor will the 18-55(in my use of it). The Sigma that gian133 suggested seems to be your best bet!


----------

